# H2 in Projekt einbinden



## eidel (25. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte H2 in mein Programm als eingebettete Datenbank einbinden.
Was ist jetzt das schlauere Vorgehen, bzw. wo sind die Vor- und Nachteile der Verfahren?

jar in den Classpath schreiben
Quellcode in das Projekt kopieren
noch ein anderes mit unbekanntes Verfahren?

Falls es diese Frage schon gibt, dann verweist ruhig auf den Link. Die Suchfunktion kann man mit dem Wort "H2" leider nicht benutzen.

mfG
eidel


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (25. Sep 2010)

eidel hat gesagt.:


> Was ist jetzt das schlauere Vorgehen, bzw. wo sind die Vor- und Nachteile der Verfahren?
> 
> jar in den Classpath schreiben
> Quellcode in das Projekt kopieren
> noch ein anderes mit unbekanntes Verfahren?



Nun ja, Du brauchst die jar im Classpath und musst Code schreiben, so wie bei beliebig jedem anderen Programm. Das hat nichts mit Vor- und Nachteilen zu tun, sondern ist schlicht eine Notwendigkeit. Du musst Dir dann noch überlegen, wo die Datenbank erstellt werden soll, oder lieferst Du eine mit? Das Beste ist es, einen Ort im User-Verzeichnis zu nehmen.


----------



## eidel (25. Sep 2010)

Da liegt wohl ein Missverständnis vor. Mit "Quellcode kopieren" meine ich den Code von H2, der ja durch die Open-Source-Lizenz verfügbar ist. Dann entfällt das jar-in-den-Classpath-schreiben.

mfG eidel


----------



## Gast2 (25. Sep 2010)

erste Variante.
Wenn du die jar mal austauschen willst kannste das ohne große Probleme machen.

Was erhoffst du dir durch das kopieren des Quellcodes?


----------



## eidel (25. Sep 2010)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Was erhoffst du dir durch das kopieren des Quellcodes?



Nichts, ich hatte aber auch bis jetzt kein Argument für ersteres. Insofern, vielen Dank, ich verwende dann das erste. 

mfG eidel


----------



## eidel (29. Sep 2010)

Noch mal ein Nachtrag, mir ist gerade bei Eclipse aufgefallen, dann man beim Einbinden von jar-Archiven sowieso noch eine Dokumentation und den Quellcode mit angeben kann, was das ganze ja noch komfortabler macht, da man so ggf. den Quellcode beim Debuggen auch noch sieht.

mfg eidel


----------

